

Show HN update: PopRead improved, now with Twitter lists ranking - jeffhorton
http://rockieweb.com/popread/

======
jeffhorton
Hey I took the earlier feedback, cleaned up a bunch, and have added rankings
to the lists on your twitter account too.

Let me know what you think.

